# استفسار عن مرتب مهندس الاتصالات بمصر للطيران



## mostafa_hamed2003 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

برجاء الافادة عن مرتب مهندس الاتصالات بشركة مصر للطيران للصيانة و الزيادات بعد دراسة الاجازة للطرازات المختلفة للاهمية


----------

